# A horses ass



## Ron Evers (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Demers18 (Jun 22, 2013)

You know this is a very fitting title lol.


----------



## flow (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## HL45 (Jun 22, 2013)

I agree with flow :lmao:


----------



## sashbar (Jun 22, 2013)

I disagree. I see no ass there. All I see is the tail.


----------



## Red1SebR (Jun 22, 2013)

the title did not properly prepare me for what i was going to see hahaha it did say horses ass, but did not expect a horses ass


----------



## nola.ron (Jun 22, 2013)

#winning lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Dang, RON! You had me worried... I thought you had taken a shot of me somewhere, and was poking fun! WHEW!

Yep.. that is the south end of a north bound horse! And some Harsh light!


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 22, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Dang, RON! You had me worried... I thought you had taken a shot of me somewhere, and was poking fun! WHEW!
> 
> Yep.. that is the south end of a north bound horse! And some Harsh light!



No need to panic Charlie -- looks pretty obvious to me Ron is practicing for a trip down here to the states and a visit to Washington.

Joe


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 22, 2013)

Ysarex said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, RON! You had me worried... I thought you had taken a shot of me somewhere, and was poking fun! WHEW!
> ...



Not any more, used to do that in January each year for meetings of the Transportation Research Board.  

Now, maybe I could go to Ottawa & click a few in the senate.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 22, 2013)

I was expecting to see a picture of runnah.


----------



## runnah (Jun 22, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I was expecting to see a picture of runnah.



I has a sad


----------



## manaheim (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 23, 2013)

Glad you had some fun folks.


----------



## sashbar (Jun 25, 2013)




----------

